# Procedure Costs???



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got an estimate from my vet for an adult spay (18 months approx.) and a gastropexy as an additional procedure during the spay. 

I was wondering if any of the vet/vet techs here could tell me if these are fair or high fees. I'm trying to decide if I should look for a different vet for this. I forgot to ask for the cost of hip and elbow x-rays during the spay. 

Anyway, this is the quote:

Anesthesia and monitoring: $64.95
Fluids $67.40
Pain management $27.10
(while in hospital)
Spay $277.60
PreOP Coag w/CBC $114.45
Gastropexy Addt. Procedure $647.35
_______

Total $1198.85

The estimate states: treatment plan may range from $1198.85 - $1498.56. 
I don't know where the other $300 comes from.

Love my vet and trust her, but money doesn't grow on trees. If these are way high prices I would look around. We have a good number of vets in my area. 

Just looking for input....TIA!


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I just had my girl spayed and pexied at 13 months. $894. Yours seems a little high. It might depend on the region you are in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You should share your general location as cost are partly dependent on where you are.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear L said:


> You should share your general location as cost are partly dependent on where you are.


 Newport News, VA


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know about gastropexy prices around here, but that is a pretty good price for a spay, here.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I do all that for under $500, probably closer to $400 (probably faster too LOL) apparently I am the one who needs to move.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

We include anesthesia in the cost of the spay. The bloodwork seems high to me, but other than that, yeah, gastropexy is an expensive addition. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

The pexi price is what has me going like o.o at it lol. 

When I had my female spayed and pexied, with pre-op bloodwork and a heartworm test, it was going to be like 670. With a female dog, they are already in the abdomen for the spay, so the incision just needs to be longer than with a normal spay. 

Even the emergency/specialty hospital I work at has a price like 178 for a pexi. Anesthesia and such additional, but if that's our price for the pexi...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Springbrz said:


> I just got an estimate from my vet for an adult spay (18 months approx.) and a gastropexy as an additional procedure during the spay.
> 
> I was wondering if any of the vet/vet techs here could tell me if these are fair or high fees. I'm trying to decide if I should look for a different vet for this. I forgot to ask for the cost of hip and elbow x-rays during the spay.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is expensive. Not nearly that here for a spay. I don't know about the Gastropexy but spays are usually under $200.00 and include the anesthesia and fluids. Pre-Op blood work for Dude on his neuter was like $32.00


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about the pexi. The vet even told me it's really easy to do during a spay as they are right there. Then I saw the quote and "was like WHAT???" I hate to go to another vet I don't know and have no experience with, but we may have to. Either that or skip the gastropexy. Which I would rather not.

We paid for the puppy package when we first went that was supposed to give a 50% discount on the spay and include micro chipping along with all the puppy shots, deworming and health checks. Didn't read the _fine print_. The spay needed to be done by 6 months. Of course, they don't point that out to you, either. To late for that. Hope they still throw in the micro chip. 

I won't blame the vet for us not reading the fine print. It will all be moot if we go to another vet for this anyway. 

That's the next question. Who has gone to different vet just for the spay/pexi because of price?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I understand that the price for an adult spay/neuter can vary greatly from the rather (in my opinion) reasonable price of a juvenile s/n (dog less than a year old), but that seems high to me. Maybe I should check on that since my dog will be probably 2 IF I decide to have him neutered. Right now, at just over a year, I see no reason to have him neutered in the future. It has caused no issues at all.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

That estimate seems very high and i live in a region where vetinarian care would be on the higher end. I would get some more quotes. Remember that if this vet is that high on this what will they be for the care for the rest of the dog's life. The spay is a common procedure that is done for near free in clinics here in California. You dog is better off not having the early spay done for the long term health anyway. I assume this is all out of your pocket and quiet honestly would not trust or support a vet that charged that much for such a common procedure. Just think what the costs would be on trying to diagnose an unknown problem down the road, where the costs are not exact like a spay.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

If you are willing to travel a bit, there is a spay/neuter clinic in Harrisonburg that is very reasonable, about $100 for dogs over 50 pounds. They specialize in only those procedures, and do a lot of them, so they have more experience than most vets. They do the spay/neuters for the animal shelters in this area, as well as personally owned dogs and cats.

It's the Shenandoah Valley Spay Neuter Clinic and they have a website if you want to look them up.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Pawsed said:


> If you are willing to travel a bit, there is a spay/neuter clinic in Harrisonburg that is very reasonable, about $100 for dogs over 50 pounds. They specialize in only those procedures, and do a lot of them, so they have more experience than most vets. They do the spay/neuters for the animal shelters in this area, as well as personally owned dogs and cats.
> 
> It's the Shenandoah Valley Spay Neuter Clinic and they have a website if you want to look them up.


 Thanks for the link. Sadly, Harrisonburg is 3 hours away. That's a bit to far to travel for a spay.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

It's not the most convenient place for us either, but we can drop dogs off in the morning and pick them up in the afternoon. In the meantime, we can explore some beautiful country and enjoy a nice lunch. We look at it as a day out in a wonderful area, while our dogs have the best of care at a very reasonable price.


----------

